# Some B/W drawings...



## TGIF (Jul 2, 2013)

My first 2 times with heavily shaded bettas... They aren't that good compared to some of my horses/chickens, but it'll do, right? :3 Also, I am looking to brush up on my skill, so i'm looking for some models. If you have a very well photographed picture of your betta I'll most likely do it


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Beautiful! I wonder what that would look like in color. Masterpiece. ;-)

Kryce is a good model, IMO at the least. xD He's a delta, I see you do HMs. Do you still want to draw him or want my VT?


----------



## TGIF (Jul 2, 2013)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Beautiful! I wonder what that would look like in color. Masterpiece. ;-)
> 
> Kryce is a good model, IMO at the least. xD He's a delta, I see you do HMs. Do you still want to draw him or want my VT?
> 
> ...


Ooh, he'll be good for my scale practice. Along with black edging. I'll do him  It's late where I am, but i'll most likely be able to do it tomorrow. May I see your VT?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

It's late for me, too! But oh well, summer vacation am I right? xD Thanks, again!

As for Breme, only have the photos of him a little shy. They were from last month, but I also have a flare shot.


----------



## TGIF (Jul 2, 2013)

LebronTheBetta said:


> It's late for me, too! But oh well, summer vacation am I right? xD Thanks, again!
> 
> As for Breme, only have the photos of him a little shy. They were from last month, but I also have a flare shot.
> 
> ...


Ooh, He's so purdy! Do you have the flare one so I could emphasize any points on him?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Only the first one, he doesn't really spread his fins unless there's another male to flare at.


----------



## FinntheHuman (Jul 25, 2013)

its kinda a bad picture but when Ice King spreads out his fins he is beautiful


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Wait, mine?

Breme moves around a lot, it's hard to get a picture of him.


----------



## FinntheHuman (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## TGIF (Jul 2, 2013)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Only the first one, he doesn't really spread his fins unless there's another male to flare at.


I'll do the picture of him near the surface  

Lebron - Sorry.. on my computer, I can't see the images :/


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

May you please do Perry!?! I LOVE YOUR DRAWINGS!!!! I makes me fell that mine are...POOP.


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

Great drawings. Would you like to do Stetson in my albums?


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Your skills are amazing!! If you're still looking for models, could I get one of Hiei?


----------



## TGIF (Jul 2, 2013)

Thank you all ^.^ I'll do everyone that requests. Such pretty fish!


----------



## TGIF (Jul 2, 2013)

Expect a buttload tomorrow. Today was busy with the horses, and taking care of a barn, so i'm not going to get any done today


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

Horses need care too. Sounds like you have your hands full... Thanks for offering to everyone.


----------



## ismintis (Jun 23, 2013)

If you don't have time I understand! But if you have the chance could you do my new betta Krusa? She is also my avatar and has two dots on her head if you can't see.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

If you have time, feel free to draw any of my fish from my albums. I love your art!!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Lovely drawings their so detailed.


----------

